# Show your aquarium videos



## Holidays

My 80 gallon discus community tank:

1 Blue tourque discus
2 Red Fuji
1 Yellow pigeon
1 buldog
10 cardinals
3 torpedo barbs
2 orange laser cory cats
1 electric blue ram (M)
1 golden ram (F)


----------



## TBemba

Very nice set up how big are the Discus?


----------



## Holidays

TBemba said:


> Very nice set up how big are the Discus?


Red Fuji 1 - 2.5 inches
Red Fuji 2 - 3 inches
Blue Tourque 3.5 inches
Buldog - 4 inches
Yellow pigeon - 2.5 inches

You have discus too?


----------



## TBemba

Not any more.


----------



## Bio-Gold

I made this video just to see what my fish are up to at night. It was supposed to be a super long time lapse, but it only recorded for 2 hrs...Excuse the poor quality since it was only taken with the Macbook iSight camera


----------



## Holidays

^ that's what we need on windows 7 a fast forward button.


----------



## carmenh

Here's some video of my 90g reef tank...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Holidays

carmenh said:


> Here's some video of my 90g reef tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


love those clown fish, remind me of the one I saw at georgia aquarium:

http://www.facebook.com/?page=1&sk=messages&tid=1495781244822#!/photo.php?pid=217045&id=729249853&ref=fbx_album


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimp Cube*


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*20g Sulawesi aquarium*


----------



## Holidays

igor.kanshyn said:


>





igor.kanshyn said:


>


Nice, you are quite artistic  by the way the plants in my tanks are plastic


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Holidays said:


> Nice, you are quite artistic  by the way the plants in my tanks are plastic


Ha, I didn't know that. They look perfect!


----------



## camboy012406

Holidays said:


> My 80 gallon discus community tank:
> 
> 1 Blue tourque discus
> 2 Red Fuji
> 1 Yellow pigeon
> 1 buldog
> 10 cardinals
> 3 torpedo barbs
> 2 orange laser cory cats
> 1 electric blue ram (M)
> 1 golden ram (F)


what ferts u have??? your plants sooo colorful


----------



## Holidays

camboy012406 said:


> what ferts u have??? your plants sooo colorful


my gracious presence is enough for the plants to be happy and color up... lol  And they peal 24/7 do you see the bubbles


----------



## camboy012406

Holidays said:


> my gracious presence is enough for the plants to be happy and color up... lol  And they peal 24/7 do you see the bubbles


it does pearl at night without light? what kind of plant is that??lol


----------



## bcarlos

Igor, your shrimp tanks rock.

Vid's of my tanks/fish: http://www.youtube.com/user/FlyfishImports#p/a


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bcarlos said:


> Igor, your shrimp tanks rock.
> 
> Vid's of my tanks/fish: http://www.youtube.com/user/FlyfishImports#p/a


I like your long fins albino pleco from another video


----------



## bcarlos

Thanks Igor, but that's not a LF Albino Bristlenose, it's an Albino Adonis. Just a bit of a difference


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bcarlos said:


> Thanks Igor, but that's not a LF Albino Bristlenose, it's an Albino Adonis. Just a bit of a difference


Long Fins Albino Bristlenose Pleco
It looks very similar to mine. Small fishes do not have bristles


----------



## bcarlos

igor.kanshyn said:


> Long Fins Albino Bristlenose Pleco
> It looks very similar to mine. Small fishes do not have bristles


Your LF looks very healthy and active. What kind of cam are you using? The colour is very vibrant.

The difference--besides being from the acanthicus genus-- is the Albino Adonis, as a juvenile, is spotted (similar to a regular juvenile adonis). It also keeps the lyretail into adulthood, and grows over 2 feet. To my knowledge, no one in North America is keeping adults, and fish 1/3 the size of mine are going for $250+ in Canada right now. This fish has become a personal project of mine, and I'm very interested in seeing it mature.


----------



## Holidays

bcarlos said:


> Igor, your shrimp tanks rock.
> 
> Vid's of my tanks/fish: http://www.youtube.com/user/FlyfishImports#p/a


Do you have a good pciture of your CV maju blue base aro?


----------



## Holidays

*Feeding time*

80 gal discus tank - now also home of 15 khuli loaches


----------



## camboy012406




----------



## sunny231

my 55 gallon cichlid aquarium


----------



## camboy012406

sunny231 said:


> my 55 gallon cichlid aquarium


looks nice. are you breeding them?


----------



## Holidays

*Feeding Pleco*

Newest addition to my family a L114 or L600 pleco. It's doing quite well, he comes out to eat with all of its neighbour in the morning. I feed them frozen brine shrimp or blood worms with tetra color bits, most of it gets eaten before it settles in to the gravel. I think I should add a sinking tab or wafer or shrimp pellets for the pleco, what do you guys think?


----------



## sunny231

camboy012406 said:


> looks nice. are you breeding them?


Yea I'm going to be breeding them
I updated my tank from gravel to sand. Looks 10x better
will post some pics. Also got some new haps Taiwan reef, sulpher head, iceberg
all fish growing very healthy and stunning colour.


----------



## gucci17

I've got a low quality camera phone video of my Ilangis


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> I've got a low quality camera phone video of my Ilangis


Looks great Derek.
Those Ilangi are still my favourite Tropheus.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Y2KGT said:


> Looks great Derek.
> Those Ilangi are still my favourite Tropheus.
> --
> Paul


Thanks man. They're my favourite as well...too bad they're going to have to go....


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> Thanks man. They're my favourite as well...too bad they're going to have to go....


must be very expensive


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> Thanks man. They're my favourite as well...too bad they're going to have to go....


Talk to me first please. You need to come by anyways.
--
Paul


----------



## Dienah

My first vid of my goldfish tank, and first ever vid uploaded on YouTube. Just thought I'd share it with you all!! =D

Clicky Heeerrreee!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Dienah said:


> My first vid of my goldfish tank, and first ever vid uploaded on YouTube. Just thought I'd share it with you all!! =D
> 
> Clicky Heeerrreee!!


It's a nice collection.

Have you even been in 'Downtown Pets & Aquarium' on Spadina? They have a lot of different goldfishes.


----------



## Holidays

Dienah said:


> My first vid of my goldfish tank, and first ever vid uploaded on YouTube. Just thought I'd share it with you all!! =D
> 
> Clicky Heeerrreee!!


Those fishies seem happy...there is a nice black lionhead goldfish in lucky just thought you should check it out. btw those bubble cheeks/eyes seem so fragile


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> must be very expensive


Not for you! You interested in the whole group Alex?


----------



## Dienah

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's a nice collection.
> 
> Have you even been in 'Downtown Pets & Aquarium' on Spadina? They have a lot of different goldfishes.


I have been there, and it is a tad expensive lmao. Plus I got yelled at for picking something up haha =(



Holidays said:


> Those fishies seem happy...there is a nice black lionhead goldfish in lucky just thought you should check it out. btw those bubble cheeks/eyes seem so fragile


Oh no no no, no more fish for me haha xD I feel as if I'm overstocked, and these goldfish are growing up waaaayyy too fast!! And oh yeah, the bubble eyes are very, very fragile. Just a few changes to the gravel, ornaments and filter intake. But hey, I don't mind ... I think their adorable! <3


----------



## acropora1981




----------



## igor.kanshyn

Dienah said:


> I have been there, and it is a tad expensive lmao. Plus I got yelled at for picking something up haha =(


You right, their prices are just crazy 
But it's a good place to look at different fishes, not buy them


----------



## cichlidfinatic

What size tank are they housed in? Your colony is awesome! Ilangi are stunning trophs!



gucci17 said:


> I've got a low quality camera phone video of my Ilangis


----------



## gucci17

cichlidfinatic said:


> What size tank are they housed in? Your colony is awesome! Ilangi are stunning trophs!


Thanks! They're in a 6ft 135gal tank. Ilangi definitely are stunning, that's what makes it so hard for me to have to sell them.


----------



## Holidays

Just bought 6 harlequin rasboras from NY BA and one of my Red Fuji discus think they're food ...omg... hope these rasboras grow big fast


----------



## Will

10 Gallon Planted Tank 1 - Celestial Pearl Danios


10 Gallon Planted Tank 2 - Catfish, Gourami, Snails


Thumbs up! Comment! Favourite! Subscribe!

More videos to come, thanks for viewing... Now I will view all yours!


----------



## Holidays

thought I bump this with the latest vids

guys, let's see some more vids.


----------



## bcarlos

Some recent vids -

L46 Feeding Time! 

P. Henlei Male and Female

Beautiful L240


----------



## Holidays

bcarlos said:


> Some recent vids -
> 
> L46 Feeding Time!
> 
> P. Henlei Male and Female
> 
> Beautiful L240


like the stingrays, can they eat sinking pellets? would love to see vid of feeding the rays


----------



## bcarlos

Holidays said:


> like the stingrays, can they eat sinking pellets? would love to see vid of feeding the rays


They can be trained to take sinking pellets, but I feed mine market prawn, smelt and occasionally earthworms. I will shoot a feeding vid this week.


----------



## fuhreakz

Newbie here..

my 45 gallon cichlid tank.

sorry its so shaky...

My 45 gallon tank standard def

HD 720p


----------



## buffalo

gucci17 said:


> I've got a low quality camera phone video of my Ilangis


You said you feed a mix diet; What do you feed?


----------



## gucci17

buffalo said:


> You said you feed a mix diet; What do you feed?


They eat your typical NLS, Dainichi Veggie FX and mixed flakes that I get from Mike at Finatics. Once in awhile I'll give them frozen brine shrimp. Probably not recommended but I like to switch things up every so often.


----------



## acropora1981

thats a new one of angelfish spawn on an eheim pipe.


----------



## Holidays

acropora1981 said:


> thats a new one of angelfish spawn on an eheim pipe.


acrobatic angels awesome!


----------



## 4rdguy

Heres my 30 Gallon at feeding time. watch it in 780p or 420p if you can


----------



## Holidays

*20 gal goldie tank*

Black oranda and orange ranchu 

I use the heater to keep the temp at 68 deg fahrenheit since my basement is about 62-69 and they were kept at 74 in aquapets tank. I will slowly acclimate them and remove the heater.


----------



## jimmyjam

here is my 75 planted in my clinic .


----------



## jimmyjam

here is my 75 planted in my clinic .


----------



## Holidays

jimmyjam said:


> here is my 75 planted in my clinic .


very nice doc! very natural, bet a nice 3d rock background would also look nice to match that rock wall


----------



## jimmyjam

Holidays said:


> very nice doc! very natural, bet a nice 3d rock background would also look nice to match that rock wall


I actually started that 3d rockwall and gave up on it. lol

Well its a good thing, bc the tank is a two way show. The otherside is my treatment room.


----------



## Holidays

jimmyjam said:


> I actually started that 3d rockwall and gave up on it. lol
> 
> Well its a good thing, bc the tank is a two way show. The otherside is my treatment room.


nice, like the 2 color substrates...awesome!


----------



## Tropicana

Heres a vid mostly of the fish in my 20 gal. Enjoy. 




1080p if you watch full screen.


----------



## Jackson

Tropicana said:


> Heres a vid mostly of the fish in my 20 gal. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p if you watch full screen.


Nice apisto


----------



## Tropicana

Thanks, he is pretty special. When i first bought him he had no colour and huge eyes on a tiny body, so he was pretty much stunted. It took 6 months to get a tad bit of colour back on him and to see some growth.


----------



## Holidays

Tropicana said:


> Thanks, he is pretty special. When i first bought him he had no colour and huge eyes on a tiny body, so he was pretty much stunted. It took 6 months to get a tad bit of colour back on him and to see some growth.


Good to hear that and he is very nice looking ... and you made me look up the scientific name for neon tetra: paracheirodon innesi


----------



## Tropicana

Haha indeed. Learn something new everyday!.


----------



## Jackson

Here's a small Vid of some plecs in my grow out tank. It is at night with the lights off. The tank is not set up to look pretty it's function is a grow out tank. The goldfish was a feeder that caught my eye. Never seen a fish grow as fast as it has lol it us still with us 






edit sorry fixed now i hope


----------



## Tropicana

Jackson said:


> Here's a small Vid of some plecs in my grow out tank. It is at night with the lights off. The tank is not set up to look pretty it's function is a grow out tank. The goldfish was a feeder that caught my eye. Never seen a fish grow as fast as it has lol it us still with us
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=naWOpOXYdEY


Not sure if your link works . brings me to a page with 0 fish related videos.

Edit: Yep the two new ones work, Very cool pleco tree.


----------



## Jackson

Tropicana said:


> Not sure if your link works . brings me to a page with 0 fish related videos.







sorry I hope it works now


----------



## Holidays

*Vampires*

Hey Christine, just wanted to let you know your shrimps are all doing well and they started to come out now. The one inside the wood is the brightest blue color.


----------

